# system monitoring



## dollhobbs (Apr 12, 2008)

Rewording this post. I watch game videos and some of them show system info for CPU and GPU, temps and or other info in one of the corners. This info is usually superimposed over the game in one corner of the screen while not interfering with the game image. Does anyone know the name of one of these program's?


----------

